# Budgie Acting Completely Different



## Hannahliz1064 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey all! This is my budgie, Sebastian. I've had him for about three weeks now. He was super easy to work with at first. Within the first week he would fly around my room, let everyone in my family hold him, land on everyone's head/shoulder without any prompting at all, started coming when called without me holding treats, and begged to be let out of his cage first thing in the morning. However, after about a week and half of having him, I had to go on a last minute trip to a hospital a couple hours away over night. I let him out of cage the entire day before I had to leave and a hour the morning of, he had plenty of clean food/water and a bunch of toys, and I left music playing for him. My dad and three siblings stayed here and they say nothing happened and that they left him alone, besides giving him some millet. However, after I got back I immediately noticed the difference, he wouldn't come out of his cage on his own for days and he moved away from my hand. He still comes if I have millet and put my hand right next to him. He started leaving his cage on his own a few days ago but he still isn't back to normal. He's eating fine, his poop looks normal, and he sings a ton. Will he ever go back to how he was? Also do you guys have any tips for taming him again? I've been working with him, just tempting him onto my head or shoulders with treats and he's gotten alot better. I'm not sure what could have happened while I was gone. It's already been a week and a half since that trip. Here's a picture I took of him today


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Sebastian is adorable. This behavior is totally normal because initially many budgies are submissive or complacent because they are not confident in their surroundings. As they get used to their cage and environment, they get their confidence back. Continue to respect his boundaries and spend a lot of time with him and over time he'll want to spend time with you regardless. 

There may be helpful information in this link 
Why is my young budgie suddenly aggressive?

You've come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices!

Please be sure to read through the forums' many other budgie articles and stickies as they'll help you to stay updated on everything. 

Hope to see you around! 

Cheers


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*StarlingWings has given you excellent information.
Sebastian is a very cute little fellow!
I'd recommend you use packing paper or white paper toweling on top of the bottom grate.
This will make it easier for Sebastian to walk on the bottom of the cage as well as making clean-up much easier.
Change the paper out twice daily. 

Nutrition and hygiene is very important for having a healthy budgie.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Hannahliz1064 (Sep 29, 2021)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums!
> 
> Sebastian is adorable. This behavior is totally normal because initially many budgies are submissive or complacent because they are not confident in their surroundings. As they get used to their cage and environment, they get their confidence back. Continue to respect his boundaries and spend a lot of time with him and over time he'll want to spend time with you regardless.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! That makes me feel so much better. I was worried I'd traumatized him! 😂 I'll read through that article and do my best to make him comfortable, thank you!!!



FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> ...


So I should put the paper inside the cage with him on the floor instead of having it in the tray underneath? Would paper tolls be okay or printer paper? Thank you, I didn't know about that!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, printer paper will be fine and yes, the paper should be inside the cage with Sebastian on the floor. *


----------



## Hannahliz1064 (Sep 29, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, printer paper will be fine and yes, the paper should be inside the cage with Sebastian on the floor. *


Got it, thanks!


----------

